# Unexpected Spawn.... You wont believe this.



## SallyAnn (Sep 4, 2014)

So i have the other spawn log Fist Successful Spawn and the babies from that are 13 weeks and there is one male and two females. About 2 days ago the smaller female jumped (somehow, i have no idea how she did it) over the barrier while i was at work. I seperated them 2 weeks ago, and big red has had his little bubbld nest since. Well i look at his nest tonight and lo and behold hundreds of babies! Its like a case of i didnt know i was pregnant! Now i must scatter for additional tank. Ahhhhh!!

But bc im a proud mom  (besides the unexpexted extra stress) here is dad and babies.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Amazing! Cant wait to see how they turn out!


----------

